# Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile



## banjobongo (Sep 18, 2012)

Gounod's Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile is one of my favourite choral pieces. I first heard it when I went to a concert here in Limerick, the main work was Brahms German Requiem, which I love, I had never heard Gounod's work before, but its really growing on me, I listen to it very often now....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It is a lot of fun to hear.


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

A marvelous work indeed as his Requiem is as well. A great, albeit rather low profile composer of some very beautiful and highly melodic works.

Principe


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I just came across it it the old Markevitch recording a couple of weeks ago. I was so immediately enthralled with the work that I must have played it half-a dozen times over the course of two or three days.










The Requiem is near the top of my "wish list".


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Its sugary, schmaltzy, saccharine - AND I LOVE IT! Mainly for its tunefulness and lightness. I got the recording below, a classic one from the 1950's. There's really only one profound moment in all this, when the three soloists sing 'crucifixus' and its a very dark and even maybe disturbing moment in an otherwise not very intense work. So Gounod is sensitive to the text. Way after the mass was composed, in about the 1870's (around the time the French lost the Franco-Prussian War) Gounod attached an 8th movement, a prayer for the French nation and the army. Its kind of out of place but also interesting as a historical document. In terms of the relationship between church and state. However, since then this work is rarely done to accompany the church service, its usually performed in the concert hall. I would jump to hear it live, but the other work on the cd is often done live, his most popular chamber work, the_ Petite Symphonie for winds_ (also delightful, one of those prototype neo-classical works).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I first heard the mass several months ago when TC was constructing the list for top choral works. Sid, I agree it is wonderfully tuneful. Perhaps its too light for some, but I love it also. I listened repeatedly after hearing it the first time. I do not have a copy, but I certainly plan to eventually remedy that.


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

You may find the Requiem more "profound", though quite melodic too.
The Mass might sound more "light" and "sweet", but its profundity lies between the lines both of the beautiful tunes and the text they serve. It is a wonderful work, in its own merits. Too French too!

Principe


----------



## Jos Baeck (Feb 6, 2019)

If you by chance would be in Antwerp on August 15, there is a wonderfull performance of this Mass at 10.30 AM, at the Sint-Paulus kerk ( St. Pauls Church ) one of my favourite baroque churches. Be there by at least 10AM !


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

This one is always fun to hear. I find myself often singing the credo text to Gounod's melody.


----------

